# Svi



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

We're planning to bareboat in the Spanish Virgin Islands in January. I'd appreciate any advice and / or recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

gdr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We're planning to bareboat in the Spanish Virgin Islands in January. I'd appreciate any advice and / or recommendations.
> 
> Thanks!


Sailed in the area a few times and had different experiences depending on the winds. There is a local farmers market. Fellow takes ferry over from Vieques and sets up stall (once a week?) check with the locals when and where it is. Recommend getting a local Taxi to give a tour of Culebra. Check at the dingy dock bar to find him. Best snorkeling was on the west side of Culebra though will not be as good if the winds come out of the south. Here is some more from one of my vists to Culebra and Vieques:

THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: CAPT. MIKE IN THE LEEWARD ISLANDS PART THREE: HEADING TO CULEBRA

THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: CAPT. MIKE IN THE LEEWARD ISLANDS PART FOUR: CULEBRA

Though on one trip a winter storm in the Atlantic bought winds from the south and really murked thinks up for snorkeling:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: RIDERS ON THE STORM


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

Mamacita's on Culebra (under the bridge on the canal out of Ensenada Honda)
Excellent anchorage (outside of Ensenada Honda) is Bahia de Almodovar

El Quenepo in Esperanza on Vieques
Excellent anchorage that you will almost certainly have to yourself at Eastern end of Vieques is Bahia Salinas del Sur


Have you already booked your charter or are you still looking? One option is to sail out of Puerto Rico and beat up wind to Culebra and Vieques. Other option is sail out of St Thomas (downhill at the start of the week) and then reckon on a full day beating back from SVI at the end of the week.

Either way you will have a blast. SVI are one of my favorite cruising spots.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the videos and recommendations. Keep 'em coming. We're just starting to dig into the area in detail, and that sort of information is very helpful.

We bought Pavlidis' cruising guide. Does anyone have another that they would recommend?

We've booked out of Puerto Rico. The flights from the east coast are a little easier for some of the crew, and I'm the sort who likes to do the upwind bits in the beginning. 

Thanks!


----------

